# Lure Coursing (Suffolk/Essex)



## lotlot

I have a 15 month old bedlington terrier who I'd love to get into lure coursing. However, I am completely inexperienced and have no idea where to start. All I know is that I should wait until he 18 months old before starting. Are there any tips/advice you could give me? Also, where in Suffolk/Essex do they hold these lure coursing events? I am based in Ipswich.

Thank you


----------



## terriermaid

best bet is to look in the countrymans weekly ,dont think theres anything on till march ,you could joing k9 community look under lurchers a lot gets put on there ,lol my terrier had her first championship at 10 months ,dunno why your waiting


----------



## lotlot

terriermaid said:


> best bet is to look in the countrymans weekly ,dont think theres anything on till march ,you could joing k9 community look under lurchers a lot gets put on there ,lol my terrier had her first championship at 10 months ,dunno why your waiting


Thank you. I'll have a look at both of those 

I was advised by my pups breeder that bedlingtons are prone to joint problems if over-exercised at a young age. I'm not entirely sure whether that's true or not, but I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## terriermaid

ok fair enough theres nothing on now lol k9 is currently down as well


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

the next event in Essex will be the Essex Game Fair, run by the Coursing Crew (K9 community) This will be next year.

If you dog hasn't run before then its worth talking to the coursing crew and asking if your dog can run in the fun run. You would want to put him/her into the competition straight away in case your dog gets bumped and then put off for life. Start of on the fun runs, then straight racing, the simulated coursing 

There is also the Sussex long dog association, but i have never been to any of their events so cant comment on how it is run:

Lure Coursing


----------

